# My PitBull Puppies and New Bloodline



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

My Brother AMSTAFF, and my Pitbull/STAFF

 

Pups, at 4months. Yea we sold all 5, all were females LOL. Real cute blue dogs, Since the AMSTAFF/STAFF are the cousins of the Pit, we decieded to breed them, some thick puppies were bred, we're coming out with our own kennel and bloodline. We are also going to get pitbulls and breed them too.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

slow down and chill on that idea for a while,youve got to hit the books,possably find a experianced dog person and learn from them first.....
just curious,why do you want to breed?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a cute pup and I glad to hear that you found homes for all 5 pups but it wont always go that smoothly. I agree with Cane you need to slow down hit the books and continue to learn. With all the BSL, bad media exposure and the over population of the pitbull. I too wonder why you want to breed?


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I love these dogs, Yeah the money is good BUT. I really like to see people faces when they get their new pup. And yea where im at the media is pretty bad here, like 2years ago a lady EX had pitbulls, well her son came home from school to his dad's house, and the pitbulls attacked him and killed him. The father used them dogs for drug protection and other things illegal. So yea media is bad, but alot of people also beleive that its not the dog its the owner. Yea alot of the pups came out blue, or brindle, or blue-brindle, cute puppies and really thick.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you had contracts made up when you sold those pups. It is up to you what you do but I really don't think that see the look on peoples faces is a good enough reason to breed these dogs.


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Well yeah I know, cuz alot of people were im at fight pitbulls, and I HATE THAT. Im like you do what you want I can tell you to stop, and not to do it. But this is one of the reason why the pitbull is begin ban in a lot of places. Contracts? they dont sign, I have people sign, a paper, to remind me if they bought a pup from me before. But I dont have them sign any contracts. Should I?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Most deff. you should have contracts made up. You could talk to old fort or midwest bully they both have good contracts. If people are buying your pups just for pets then they should have to agree to spaying or neutering them. And if for any reason they can not keep the dog it will to returned to you and not to a shealter or the pound. I know that oldfort had a lot of good stuff in his contract these were just two of the points.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Take a look if you would like to.

http://www.oldfortkennels.com/contract.htm


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok thanks alot man.


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Health first!!*

Has anyone filled you in on the genetic and hereditary health problems in our breed and have you thought about having their health tests done ie:Hips/Hearts?? If your going to sell pups, you want to make sure people are getting sound dogs that will have a long, happy life as a pet and not be calling you with issues and complaints later on. If your going to start a breeding program it's a wise thing to make sure your starting out with Sound dogs at the very least.

Sharon


----------

